# 2007 moose hunt!



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well this year was an interesting year for me! no adult tags so only hunting calves. thanks giving weekend (canada) i called in a nice bull from about 200 yds out brought him right into 15 yds from me, oh man i wish i had a tag LOL


















pics didnt turn out well 

then a just a month or so again i saw a cow, then a couple days later i saw 2 huge bull moose together, pushed them out into a big swamp, i took some pics, but they were 250 yds out so you can barely even see that they are moose, but they had some big antlers on them!

heres to hoping i draw a tag next year :beer:


----------

